# -rai / -rais - prononciation du futur et du conditionnel



## patrickr

Si je ne me suis pas trompé, les conjugaison pour la futur et le conditionel utilise les mêmes 'radical' (stem) et dans les singuliers la difference est seulement ais, ais, ait et ai, as,a.

Ma questions est, est-ce les ponounciations sont la même aussi?  

Comme

irai  vs irais

feras  vs ferais

verra  vs  verrait

merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil digramme "ai" - prononciation : [e] / [ɛ] pour le cas général ainsi que ce fil sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour

En attendant une meilleure réponse ...
Nous, les Français (enfin, moi, du moins), avons du mal à savoir si l'on utilise le futur ou le conditionnel avec "je" car les deux formes se prononcent de la même façon :
(pour moi) : /j'irai/ = /j'irais/

Mais, sinon, pas de confusion
feras vs ferais
/a/     vs  /è/ 

verra vs verrait
verras vs verrais
/a/    vs   /è/


Il y aussi une différence au pluriel :
FUTUR ------------------------ CONDITIONNEL

je manger*ai* ------------------- je manger*ais*
tu manger*as* ----------------- tu manger*ais*
il manger*a* ------------------ il manger*ait*
nous manger*ons *------------- nous manger*ions*
vous manger*ez* -------------- vous manger*iez*
ils manger*ont *--------------- ils manger*aient*

J'espère que cela vous aide.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,
Il me semble qu'en bon français on devrait prononcer différemment les terminaisons en "ai" (prononcés comme "é") des terminaisons en "ais"ou en "ait" (prononcés comme "è"), mais en réalité selon les accents régionaux c'est plus ou moins vrai. Par exemple dans le sud de la France on prononce tout de la même façon ("é"). A faire confirmer par d'autres...
Bien sûr, feras et ferais ou verra et verrait ne se prononcent pas de manière identiques.


----------



## jester.

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour,
> Il me semble qu'en bon français on devrait prononcer différemment les terminaisons en "ai" (prononcés comme "é") des terminaisons en "ais"ou en "ait" (prononcés comme "è"), ...



Ça, c'est comme l'on me l'a enseigné à l'école. Je pense donc que c'est la manière "standard" de prononcer le terminaisons, même si beaucoup de français ne le font pas.


----------



## Areyou Crazy

*je partirai

je partirais*

Salut!

est - ce qu'en francais on prononce le futur et le conditionnel dans la manière meme? J'ai entendu des français qu'on fait pas de distinction entre le futur et le conditionnel en ce qui concerne le prononciation!
si oui est- ce le meme pour il partira et tu partiras ???

merci!


----------



## Bléros

Je crois qu'au Canada on prononce le future et le conditionnel de deux façons différentes. Mais en France, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de distinction.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, il y a bien une différence également en France (mais peut-être pas dans toutes les régions), qui permet justement de distinguer les deux temps !

_Je partir*ai*_ (_ai_ se prononce [e] « é »)
_Je partir*ais*_ (_ais_ se prononce [ɛ] « è »)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je ne suis pas sûre que beaucoup de monde (au moins dans le sud de la France) prononcent ceci « correctement » (moi la première ! Chez moi la différence est à peine audible... voire nulle.).


----------



## Ploupinet

En France et de ce que j'ai vu du Canada, le conditionnel et le futur sont de parfaits homonymes ! 

Edit: MC, tu es sûr ??? Je n'ai jamais entendu ça !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais que _-ais_ se prononce généralement [ɛ] (sauf peut-être dans le Midi ?) alors que _-ai_ est prononcé [e] ou [ɛ] suivant les régions ou l'habitude. Mais je suis d'accord que de nos jours la prononciation de -_ai_ tend à évoluer de plus en plus vers [ɛ]…

EDIT: Il s'agit pour moi de la même différence qu'entre le passé simple et l'imparfait des verbes en -_er_ (p.ex. _j'aimai_ / _j'aimais_)…


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Bléros said:


> Je crois qu'au Canada on prononce le future et le conditionnel de deux façons différentes. Mais en France, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de distinction.



Vous avez absolument raison, Bléros.  En Amérique, les gens font spontannément la différence entre partirai (ré) et partirais (rè).  Cette distinction n'apparaît toutefois pas naturelle chez les Français.  J'ai toujours voulu savoir pourquoi sans jamais y réussir ...


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Mais je suis d'accord que de nos jours la prononciation de -_ai_ tend à évoluer de plus en plus vers [ɛ]…



 Désolée, MC ! Chez nous (la bonne moitié sud de la France) c'est le contraire !
Le [ais] évolue vers le [é] ce qui nous amène à dire :
je partirais [partiré] comme je partirai [partiré]

_Pitié pour ma transcription phonétique !_


----------



## Areyou Crazy

merci à tout le monde
on m'a dit toujours que il y n a pas de difference mais je me demande alors comment est ce possible de faire distinction entre une phrase certaine et une phrase conditionnelle! si c'est le context qui nous dit , puis je suis perdu!


----------



## GilbertAndré

En Suisse romande on ne fait pas de différence non plus...


----------



## Maître Capello

Alors je suis un cas à part, car je fais bien la différence en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Montaigne

MC, 
Dans ce cas nous sommes au moins deux.


----------



## raphaelenka

En effet, je fais également la différence...


----------



## Maître Capello

Vu les avis exprimés, il semblerait qu'en plus d'être régionale, la prononciation diffère entre les personnes d'une même région ! De plus, la tendance à prononcer -_ai_ et -_ais_ de façon identique se répand certes un peu partout, mais pas de la même façon suivant les régions, puisqu'en Suisse on tend à dire indifféremment [ɛ] alors que dans le Midi on tend à prononcer indifféremment [e]…

Remarque pour les non-francophones : Visiblement, cela ne sert à rien d'apprendre une quelconque prononciation « standard » étant donné qu'elle n'existe pas !


----------



## maellita

Je confirme les dires de MC, normalement on fait une distinction entre le futur (é) et le conditionnel (è), idem pour le passé simple et l'imparfait des verbes en -er.
Seulement voilà, comme je le constate tous les jours dans ma famille, les accents régionaux ont eu raison de tout ça, et aujourd'hui on prononce par exemple tout en "è" en Bretagne ("du lait", "un poney", "je partirai" donneront donc dans ma famille paternelle "du lè", "un ponè", "je partirè", etc. ) mais tout en "é" en Provence (ma famille maternelle dit donc "du lé", "un poné", "je partiré"  )


----------



## Montaigne

Je pense que le grand Victor n'imaginait pas qu'on pût mal prononcer dans ses (les siens) vers  :
"Demain, dès l'aube, à l'heure où blanchit la campagne
Je partirai.Vois-tu  je sais que tu m'attends."

PartirÈ  et sÉ ? Allons donc !


----------



## raphaelenka

c'est toujours la grande question de définir ce qui est juste et ce qui ne l'est pas, cela dit, et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, en français standard, -ais fait le son è et -ai é...


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien ainsi qu'ils devraient (conditionnel !) logiquement se prononcer. Cependant, contrairement à la grammaire et à l'orthographe qui relèvent de l'écrit ou qui ont des règles strictes assez bien établies, la prononciation est directement liée à l'oral. Or la langue évolue. Je ne pense donc pas que l'on puisse définir de prononciation « standard » pour ce genre de subtilité. Je me vois mal en effet dire à Karine, Ploupinet, Itka et les autres que leur prononciation est incorrecte !


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Je me vois mal en effet dire à Karine, Ploupinet, Itka et les autres que leur prononciation est incorrecte !



Merci Cher Maître ! 
Il ne manquerait plus que ça : au nom de qui, de quoi, dire à des "natifs" que leur prononciation est incorrecte ! Mais aux oreilles de qui ? Qui fait donc la prononciation sinon... nous-mêmes ?

Ne t'en déplaise, Montaigne, 


> "Demain, dès l'aube, à l'heure où blanchit la campagne
> Je partirai.Vois-tu  je sais que tu m'attends."
> PartirÈ  et sÉ ?


C'est presqu'ainsi que je l'ai apprise (je partir*é*) et que je l'ai entendue réciter, par des générations d'élèves... et le vieux Victor n'est pas sorti de sa tombe pour autant.


> Allons donc !


 Où tu voudras ! Tu pourras constater par toi-même que toutes les langues évoluent tranquillement sans demander d'autorisation à personne et qu'en la matière, il n'y a pas de gardien de la loi...


----------



## Montaigne

"Je partirÉ" étant la prononciation correcte, Victor peut reposer dans Ur.
"PartirÈ" eût troublé son sommeil. Il semble bien que nous soyons d'accord.
Quant à "natif" il n'exclut pas "fautif" et je me demande pourquoi nous prendrions tant de soins à respecter la phonétique des langues dont nous ne sommes pas "natifs" (et en celà encouragés par ceux qui le sont), alors que nous nous en exonérerions pour notre propre langue.
Mon "Allons donc!" n'était pas une invitation à visiter la Grèce.


----------



## yannalan

Etant né en milieu "pied-noir' 'français d'Algérie), les deux sont pour moi "é", mais il est vrai qu'en théeorie, la distinction de Montaigne et Mâitre Capello est vraie. Ceci dit, il est non moins vrai que les subtilités de prononciation du français disparaissent de plus en plus, que ce soit la distinction é/è en fin de verbe , a/â (dans patte/pâte), un/in, etc...
   A l'école pour distinguer  "ai" et "ais", il n'y a qu'une solution : transposer à la deuxième personne....


----------



## Nanon

Montaigne said:


> "Je partirÉ" étant la prononciation correcte, Victor peut reposer dans Ur.
> "PartirÈ" eût troublé son sommeil. Il semble bien que nous soyons d'accord.





Areyou Crazy said:


> montaigne c'est la France la prononciation 'correcte' ? est tres importante ici! Meme - si c'est impossible pour les anglophone en toute façon!



C'est absolument la prononciation "correcte" ! Je me souviens que mon père (Jurassien, pour info) me reprenait quand j'étais petite parce que je ne faisais pas la distinction entre "je partirai" (é) et "je partirais" (è). J'ai grandi en Provence (cela ne s'entend pas... sauf quand j'en ai envie), j'habite maintenant en région parisienne et les gens autour de moi ne font pas non plus cette distinction. Cette opposition tend à s'estomper de plus en plus -> autrement dit, la prononciation "correcte" à un instant T et en un lieu L n'est pas figée, ni dans le temps ni dans l'espace.
Moi aussi, j'ai toujours récité ce poème en disant "Je partirè". Pôv' Totor.


----------



## itka

Ce que j'ai voulu dire, c'est que pour moi *partiré* et *je sé *se sont toujours prononcés de la même façon... 
Ce qui prouve bien qu'il n'y a pas UNE prononciation exacte et beaucoup de fausses (car il faut aussi penser aux prononciations bien différentes du Quebec, de l'Afrique Francophone ou de la Suisse). 

Sur ce point, il est bien clair que notre système phonologique est en pleine évolution. 
Elle est moins avancée que dans le cas des voyelles [a] et [â] où l'opposition  a disparu et [un] et [in] en voie d'extinction, mais il n'y a pas de doute et je me demande s'il n'y a pas plus de francophones qui ont perdu la distinction que d'autres qui la font encore...

Et le cher Totor ne saurait nous en vouloir... lui qui ne parlait ni n'écrivait comme Rabelais qui lui-même...


----------



## mamimitsan

Bonjour,

J'aimerais vous demander comment faire la pronontiation de l'imparfait et du futur, c'est à dire, le -ais -ais- ait se prononce avec -e fermée ou -e ouverte et par conséquent le conditionnel, a-t-il la même pronontiation ou pas? Et le futur?

Merci


----------



## Annalees

-e ouvert [è] comme dans "je sais"

Même *prononciation *pour les 3 temps


----------



## janpol

même prononciation itou mais... e fermé !
je sais, j'ai tort...


----------



## Ploupinet

Comme dans "je sais" pour moi aussi, mais bon... Ca dépend des régions ça !


----------



## Annalees

Tu me perds Janpol...

-e fermé = é
-e ouvert = è

prononciation de ces 3 temps:

je mangeais / je mangerais / je mangerai = è

non?

ou alors il faut VRAIMENT que je rentre en France! ahahaha


----------



## janpol

non, non, rassure-toi, Annalees, je sais que je les prononce mal mais c'est ainsi... 
Bien entendu j'ouvre le "e" de "mer" (la mer), "maître", "père" mais je ferme celui de "lait"... et je ne fais pas figure d'exception en Normandie...


----------



## itka

Moi aussi, je prononce tous mes é bien fermés (du moins en syllabe ouverte) mais en français standard, on prononce _(on doit ou on devrait prononcer) :_
- l'imparfait et le conditionnel : avec un è (ouvert)
_je mangeais, je mangerais_
- le futur : avec un é (fermé)
_je mangerai_


----------



## Nicomon

Je crois que cette particularité de fermer les E qui devraient être ouverts au conditionnel et à l'imparfait, ou d'ouvrir les E qui devraient être fermés au futur est moins présente au Québec.

Je fais une nette distinction entre le futur mangerai (é) et les imparfait et conditionnel mangeais/ mangerais (è).  Et puis je prononce lait = lè.  

J'ai par contre tendance à prononcer le présent « je sais » avec un e fermé (sé).  Allez donc comprendre !


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je fais une nette distinction entre le futur mangerai (é) et les imparfait et conditionnel mangeais/ mangerais (è).  Et puis je prononce lait = lè.
> 
> J'ai par contre tendance à prononcer le présent « je sais » avec un e fermé (sé).  Allez donc comprendre !


Je dis presque comme toi : généralement [e] pour le futur (mais il m'arrive parfois de le prononcer [ε]) et [ε] pour le conditionnel et l'imparfait ainsi que pour _lait_ [lε]. Mais je prononce _sais_ avec un _e_ ouvert : [sε]. En Suisse, on tend en effet à tout prononcer avec des _e_ ouverts [ε], y compris certains _é_ !


----------



## IsaMilano

Pour moi, ils se prononcent tous les trois avec le e ouvert, il n'y a que le contexte qui permet de comprendre quel temps on a utilisé!


----------



## Oh là là

itka said:


> - l'imparfait et le conditionnel : avec un è (ouvert)
> _je mangeais, je mangerais_
> - le futur : avec un é (fermé)
> _je mangerai_



C’est ce qu’on m’a appris à l’université (prononciation standard)
 +
j’ai, je sais, je vais - avec [é]


----------



## englishman

Et moi aussi, à l'école, en Angleterre.


----------



## IsaMilano

Oui, c'est la règle


----------



## Xence

Ici, tout est fermé. Ou presque...
Comme chez janpol! 

Il faut bien que quelques uns aient tort pour justifier la raison d'autrui. (Proverbe mauresque)


----------



## Nicomon

IsaMilano said:


> Oui, c'est la règle


De quelle règle s'agit-il donc

Les gens prononcent à leur façon, et on se comprend, mais... on vous a vraiment enseigné à prononcer _vais _avec un e fermé? 

Bon ma question est peut-être hors sujet puisque le titre du fil ne faisait pas mention du présent de l'indicatif.


----------



## englishman

IsaMilano said:


> Oui, c'est la règle



Je ne comprends ce que vous voulez dire ici - quelle est la règle ?


----------



## itka

Oui, il semble qu'il y ait une règle...
Je l'ai découverte alors que je parlais le français depuis une trentaine d'années et que je l'enseignais depuis environ dix ans ! C'est dire si elle est importante...
Elle sert principalement à culpabiliser les francophones qui ne prononcent presque jamais comme ça et accessoirement à donner du travail aux profs et aux élèves étrangers !

Donc, elle dit que : ce qui s'écrit "ai" se prononce avec un* è* ouvert sauf dans les verbes au futur. Alors ouvrez bien grande la bouche et entraînez-vous :_ le lait, il fait, je vais, la baie, j'ai... la laie fait du lait.._.

Oh la la, je ne crois pas qu'on t'aie _enseigné_ à prononcer : je vais [jeuvé]... ou alors, ton prof s'est un peu mélangé les pinceaux ! (= s'est un peu embrouillé). 
De toutes façons, ne vous inquiétez pas : ça n'a aucune importance, chacun prononce à sa manière, selon son âge, sa région, ses préférences...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] De toutes façons, ne vous inquiétez pas : ça n'a aucune importance, chacun prononce à sa manière, selon son âge, sa région, ses préférences...


 
Voilà la seule règle que j'adopte !


----------



## Nicomon

Bien d'accord. Il suffit de se rappeler de ne pas mettre de S au futur et de ne pas oublier le S (ou le T, pour il) à l'imparfait et au conditionnel.


----------



## englishman

Je prononce "je vais" comme "je vè" mais "mangerai" comme "mangeré" et "mangerais" comme "mangerè". Mais je ne crois pas que cela se conforme à votre règle puisque "mangerais" n'est pas au futur.

Je ne me souviens pas si le prof nous a enseigné une règle générale pour le prononciation de "ai" (c'est il y a plus de trente ans) mais il a bien insisté sur le distinction de "mangerai" et "mangerais" à cause de la confusion qui est possible dans ce cas-là.


----------



## itka

Votre prononciation est sûrement bonne : chaque francophone a la sienne !


----------



## Oh là là

itka said:


> Oh la la, je ne crois pas qu'on t'aie _enseigné_ à prononcer : je vais [jeuvé]... ou alors, ton prof s'est un peu mélangé les pinceaux ! (= s'est un peu embrouillé).
> De toutes façons, ne vous inquiétez pas : ça n'a aucune importance, chacun prononce à sa manière, selon son âge, sa région, ses préférences...


Voilà une surprise (oh là là ! ) Je n’ai pas pu trouver mon ancien manuel de phonétique, mais j’en ai trouvé un autre sur l’internet, dont voilà l’extrait (il s’agit des cas particuliers de la prononciation du [é]) :


> 1) dans les mots: gai [ge], le quai [ke]
> 2) dans les formes verbales: je vais [ve], j’ai [e], je sais [se]
> 3) dans les terminaisons des verbes au passé simple et au futur simple: je donnai [-ne], je donnerai [-nre]



Donc, d’après ce que je comprends, le point 2) est erroné ?  Ou il n’y a pas de règle et , comme le dit itka, "ça n'a aucune importance, chacun prononce à sa manière, selon son âge, sa région, ses préférences"?
Les pauvres étudiants russes qui perdent du temps et des forces pour apprendre toutes ces exceptions !


----------



## June Apple

Alors, techniquement, chez moi on nous appris à l'école (je sais, ça fait loiiiiin) que :
- A l'imparfait, les terminaisons -ais, -ais, -ait, -aient se prononcent -e ouvert (_[ε]_) . De même pour le conditionnel, car les terminaisons sont les mêmes.
- Au passé simple de la première personne du singulier du premier groupe (-er), la terminaison -ai se prononce -e fermé (_[e]_).
- Au futur, la terminaison -ai (de la première personne blablabla...) se prononce -e fermé (_[e]_).

J'en ai retenu, pour faire simple, que -ai se prononçait fermé, mais qu'en ajoutant un -s ou un -t, on l'ouvrait. Toutefois, à l'oral, je ne fais vraiment pas attention à ma façon de prononcer. Quand je lis, à la rigueur...

_Notez bien qu'il s'agit de verbes ici. Je ne connais pas la règle pour les autres natures du mots. Très honnêtement, je ne prête pas vraiment attention à ce détail._


----------



## Calamitintin

Ah bon ? Moi j'aurais mis ma main au feu que tout "ai" qui se respecte se prononce [è] !!! Après essais je me rends compte qu'aucune des deux solutions ne me choque dans la plupart des cas, mais j'aurais tendance à recommander le è pour l'imparfait, le futur, le conditionnel le passé simple et tous les "ai" qui traînent en règle générale !
Et si on me dit lait avec un é, sans contexte je comprends lé (le lé du papier peint).
Il me semble que les gens du sud font plus de é que ceux du nord, non ?


----------



## Grop

Calamitintin said:


> Il me semble que les gens du sud font plus de é que ceux du nord, non ?



Effectivement. Il y a des informations intéressantes à ce sujet dans les ressources : Phonetics, Pronunciation / Phonétique, Prononciation.


----------



## GG23

Maître Capello said:


> Si, il y a bien une différence également en France (mais peut-être pas dans toutes les régions), qui permet justement de distinguer les deux temps !
> 
> _Je partir*ai*_ (_ai_ se prononce [e] « é »)
> _Je partir*ais*_ (_ais_ se prononce [ɛ] « è »)



Tout à fait d'accord.... ai=é    ais=è


----------



## Bovary05

Il y a une nette différenciation au Canada francophone mais pas dans les autres pays francophones, d'où l'accent québecois bien particulier.


----------



## danielc

Je peux dire que les Canadiens font la différence entre le futur et le conditionnel à l'oral, ai/ais. Il n'y a pas de norme hexagonale. Que peut-on dire des autres pays francophones? Est-ce que ça sonne mal en Belgique, en Suisse par exemple de prononcer _demanderai_ et _demanderais_ de la même façon? Peut-être des préférences régionales au sein de ces pays, ou d'autres pays francophones?


----------



## Bezoard

Même si les instituteurs français m'apprenaient à faire cette distinction théorique à Paris, il y a longtemps qu'on ne l'entend plus dans une grosse partie de la France, principalement au Nord et à Paris.


----------



## Chimel

En Belgique, la distinction continue à être largement faite, me semble-t-il.

"Je viendrai demain" est prononcé autrement que "je viendrais". C'est d'ailleurs une distinction essentielle à la bonne compréhension du message (certitude ou possibilité). On dit bien 'il pleuvra" si on on en est sûr, et non "il pleuvrait", pourquoi ne pas faire la distinction à la première personne?


----------



## Stéphane89

Chimel said:


> En Belgique, la distinction continue à être largement faite, me semble-t-il.



Je confirme !



danielc said:


> Est-ce que ça sonne mal en Belgique, en Suisse par exemple de prononcer _demanderai_ et _demanderais_ de la même façon?



Ce n'est pas que ça sonne mal, c'est juste qu'on ne le prononce naturellement pas de la même façon, à part peut-être dans certaines régions proches de la frontière française (?). Disons que ça vous donnerait un petit accent français. Chacun jugera si c'est bien ou mal.


----------



## danielc

Et les Suisses?

Je dois dire que le _ais_ canadien du conditionnel n'est pas toujours identique au _è_ standard, mais est toujours distinct du _ai_= _é_. Nous pouvons aussi déformer le _ais_, mais sans fusionnement avec le _ai_.   Le pauvre _"è"_  final peut subir des changements à l'oral chez nous aussi! Dans notre cas, poussé vers un _a_.

(C'est pareil pour _ait _et_ aient_)

Ceci fait partie d'un plus grand phénomène du fusionnement des voyelles que l'on entend plus souvent chez les Français, avec des différences régionales chez eux, et quasiment pas du tout chez nous au Canada. 

Et Beozard, pensez-vous que ceux qui ne font pas la distinction entre le futur simple et le conditionnel à l'oral peuvent l'entendre?


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Est-ce que ça sonne mal […] en Suisse par exemple de prononcer _demanderai_ et _demanderais_ de la même façon?


Non, pas vraiment. On s'y fait. 



Chimel said:


> En Belgique, la distinction continue à être largement faite, me semble-t-il.


En Suisse aussi je dirais, même si elle se fait de moins en moins.


----------



## danielc

La distinction se fait de moins en moins en Suisse. Est-il question d'une différence entre les régions, ou générationnelle? Le Belge StefKE au #59 a mentionné ceux " proches de la frontière française (?) "


----------



## jekoh

Le simple fait qu'autant de gens prononcent futur et conditionnel de la même façon suffit à montrer que la distinction entre les deux n'est pas utile. Et à l'écrit, lorsque quelqu'un fait l'erreur, on le remarque tout de suite, ce qui prouve bien qu'il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté sur le sens recherché.

D'après cet article, c'est à la fois régional et générationnel : « Serai » ou « serais » ? C’est un peu trop facile de se moquer…


----------



## Chimel

jekoh said:


> Le simple fait qu'autant de gens prononcent futur et conditionnel de la même façon suffit à montrer que la distinction entre les deux n'est pas utile.


Une distinction inutile? Mais toutes les langues (enfin à ma connaissance) distinguent le conditionnel du futur, c'est donc bien une distinction pertinente! Et le français le fait aussi aux autres personnes que la première: pourquoi ne dites-vous pas _il faudra_ au lieu de _il faudrait_ si c'est la même chose?

La confusion _serai/serais_ est un simple relâchement condamnable de l'usage.


----------



## jekoh

On peut retourner l' « argument » : si le relâchement coupable est l'explication, comment peut-il se faire qu'on ne se relâche qu'à la première personne du singulier ? Et qui, à part des Belges un peu xénophobes, peut croire que les Belges se relâcheraient moins que les Français ?

En réalité, l'absence de distinction entre "-ai" et "-ais" s'explique par la très faible productivité de cette opposition, surtout dans le cas des formes verbales, où le contexte suffit presque toujours à indiquer le sens recherché.


----------



## Valérie B

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais que _-ais_ se prononce généralement [ɛ] (sauf peut-être dans le Midi ?) alors que _-ai_ est prononcé [e] ou [ɛ] suivant les régions ou l'habitude. Mais je suis d'accord que de nos jours la prononciation de -_ai_ tend à évoluer de plus en plus vers [ɛ]…


Bonjour, je suis d'accord. Le "ai"doit se prononcer "é" et le "ais/ait" "è",  c'est "la règle" mais (malheureusement) cela se perd, et l'orthographe correcte se perd souvent avec. Toutefois, dans le Berry par exemple, la différence de prononciation est restée très nette.



Chimel said:


> Une distinction inutile? Mais toutes les langues (enfin à ma connaissance) distinguent le conditionnel du futur, c'est donc bien une distinction pertinente! Et le français le fait aussi aux autres personnes que la première: pourquoi ne dites-vous pas _il faudra_ au lieu de _il faudrait_ si c'est la même chose?
> 
> La confusion _serai/serais_ est un simple relâchement condamnable de l'usage.


Bien sûr que la différence est fondamentale. Demain j'irai au marché même s'il pleut (ma décision est prise, futur). Alors que " j'irais bien au marché s'il arrêtait de pleuvoir". Conditionnel. Le fait d'aller au marché est soumis à une condition. La météo.



englishman said:


> Je prononce "je vais" comme "je vè" mais "mangerai" comme "mangeré" et "mangerais" comme "mangerè". Mais je ne crois pas que cela se conforme à votre règle puisque "mangerais" n'est pas au futur.
> 
> Je ne me souviens pas si le prof nous a enseigné une règle générale pour le prononciation de "ai" (c'est il y a plus de trente ans) mais il a bien insisté sur le distinction de "mangerai" et "mangerais" à cause de la confusion qui est possible dans ce cas-là.


Oui c'est exactement ça Englishman , vous prononcez bien! Ai = é. Ais = è.


----------



## Chimel

Bienvenue sur le forum, Valérie B (et merci de votre soutien dans cette discussion... )


----------



## jekoh

Valérie B said:


> Le "ai"doit se prononcer "é" et le "ais/ait" "è",  c'est "la règle" mais (malheureusement) cela se perd, et l'orthographe correcte se perd souvent avec. Toutefois, dans le Berry par exemple, la différence de prononciation est restée très nette.


Ça n'est pas du tout « la règle », mais simplement la prononciation habituelle de certaines régions.



Valérie B said:


> Bien sûr que la différence est fondamentale. Demain j'irai au marché même s'il pleut (ma décision est prise, futur). Alors que " j'irais bien au marché s'il arrêtait de pleuvoir". Conditionnel. Le fait d'aller au marché est soumis à une condition. La météo.


Merci d'illustrer par cet exemple que la différence de prononciation ne sert à rien, le sens étant clairement indiqué par le reste de la phrase.


----------



## Valérie B

jekoh said:


> Ça n'est pas du tout « la règle », mais simplement la prononciation habituelle de certaines régions.


C'est pourtant bien la règle. Qui se perd, la langue allant dans le sens d'une simplification. Or il me semble que cela rend beaucoup plus complexe l'exercice de la dictée, si on ne peut plus se fier, pour l'orthographe, à la prononciation du prof.



jekoh said:


> Merci d'illustrer par cet exemple que la différence de prononciation ne sert à rien, le sens étant clairement indiqué par le reste de la phrase.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a ici un contexte que la prononciation ne sert à rien ! Il n'y a pas toujours autant d'indices alentour.


----------



## jekoh

C'est la règle dans certaines régions. Dans d'autres, la règle est de prononcer les deux de la même façon.
Je ne vois vraiment pas où est la difficulté pour une dictée : il suffit d'apprendre à distinguer selon le sens, comme on le fait pour des tas d'autres homophones.


----------



## Valérie B

Ce ne sont pas des homophones. Pas plus que "je mangeais" et "j'ai mangé"


----------



## Bezoard

Ils sont homophones dans certaines régions francophones, tout comme _brin_ et _brun_.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Le simple fait qu'autant de gens prononcent futur et conditionnel de la même façon suffit à montrer que la distinction entre les deux n'est pas utile.


Je dirais plutôt que la distinction n'est généralement pas *nécessaire*, le contexte étant d'habitude suffisant pour comprendre le sens voulu. Mais ce n'est pas pour autant que cette différence serait inutile.


----------

